# Flounder?!



## Thedude84 (Oct 6, 2011)

I've been trying to pan sere flounder and it has consistently come out mushy. I was told that flounder had an enzyme that made it do that, but every resteraunt that I've been to has served good and firm. Any suggestions?


----------



## CharlieD (Oct 6, 2011)

First of all welcome.
Second tell us how did you fry it, so we have a common place to start.


----------



## spork (Oct 6, 2011)

I also think it depends on the type or species of flounder.  I have the same problem with sole from my local supermarkets, and suspect there's no avoiding it because a delicate fish fillet that thin becomes mush in the freezing process.


----------



## Dawgluver (Oct 6, 2011)

spork said:
			
		

> I also think it depends on the type or species of flounder.  I have the same problem with sole from my local supermarkets, and suspect there's no avoiding it because a delicate fish fillet that thin becomes mush in the freezing process.



I think you're right, Spork.  When we've had fresh caught in Mexico, it was nice and firm.


----------



## merstar (Oct 6, 2011)

I've also had the same problem with both flounder and sole.  Years ago, the flounder was much firmer - the sole was a little less firm, but still not mushy as it is today. I stopped buying both fish for that reason.


----------



## TATTRAT (Oct 6, 2011)

A lot of the farm raised fish seem to not have as firm a texture as their wild counterparts.

With no info on the flounder, I will offer this: Medium high heat, make sure the fish is dry, dredge in flour, sear flesh side down and do 80% of the cooking that way. If it sticks, just let it keep going, when it gets seared properly, it will release itself.

Also, just a little buttered bread crumbs, and clarified butter, top fillet and simply do under the broiler.


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Oct 7, 2011)

The season the fish is caught in has an affect on its texture also its sex. A female fish full of eggs will generally soft and watery. 
Ps cold water fish grow slower so the texture is firmer. We have a prized fish over here called the dover sole, its the only fish I can think of that must not be cooked fresh it goes as hard as leather.


----------



## buckytom (Oct 7, 2011)

agreed bolas. 


here, we fish for fluke in summer, flounder in winter. if you go out of season, you get mushy fish, besides the fact that you interrupt spawning.

and i can't help singing "there'll be bluebirds over the white cliffs of dover..."


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Oct 7, 2011)

Did you put your Boa on Vera, the fluke is called a dab here and as a kid I remember an old dab fisherman who caught them without using any tackle.


----------



## buckytom (Oct 7, 2011)

lol.

i've often joked when my wife catches more atlantic blue claw  crabs on a simple hand line than i do with traps draped over every inch of the gunwhale of the dorey that it's out of professional respect.

i'm sort of picturing you as the young boy bolas with spencer tracy hand line fishing for hallibut in "captains courageous".

have you ever fished for lemmings?


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Oct 7, 2011)

buckytom said:


> lol.
> 
> i've often joked when my wife catches more atlantic blue claw  crabs on a simple hand line than i do with traps draped over every inch of the gunwhale of the dorey that it's out of professional respect.
> 
> ...


Only off the white cliff's of dover I do like lemming sole. The old guy did not use traps, lines, boats ect so how did he catch his dabs.
Ps the closest I have been to a Tracey was Tracey Dodds miss great britian, her dad hired me to look after her when she had to open things.


----------



## buckytom (Oct 7, 2011)

i'm sure you kept the fishermen at bay.

selfish reasons aside.


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Oct 7, 2011)

buckytom said:


> i'm sure you kept the fishermen at bay.
> 
> selfish reasons aside.


Yes, thank you for shoring up my igloo, do you use the pea method to catch polar bears?


----------

